# Chalybeate Silica Mine - Powys- Mini Report, March 2012



## Landsker (Apr 15, 2012)

Visited this after going to the Dinas Silica Mine. The water was above waist depth and and the mud must have been about knee depth! Plus the air didnt seem to great so I didnt hang about as I never had the four gas with me  

Sorry for the crap pics, was trying to keep the camera out of the water!

1 This is the first sight of the mine after coming through the entrance adit.





2 A very deep side passage





3 





4 Drainage Adit, this get smaller and smaller down to about 12 inches, then it exits onto a river bank.






Will definitely have to go back when the water levels are a bit lower as there seemed to be plenty of side passages to check out.


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your return visit Walsh! great find as always


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2012)

Still great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 15, 2012)

Some great colours in those shots.

Really getting into the underground stuff these days aren't you?


----------



## Landsker (Apr 15, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Some great colours in those shots.
> 
> Really getting into the underground stuff these days aren't you?



Certainly am! cant be bothered with anything else now tbh, just isnt the same!


----------

